# Black trim care etc



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Guy's our new Toyota C-HR has black trim around the arches, front and rear bumper sections etc, MOST of the bumpers are colour coded but some areas are black, question is what is a good product to keep the black black, I only use products and LSPs that don't Mark it like PA stuff etc so just need something to keep the trim looking well, trim


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Either Nanolex trim restorer or G Technique C4 :thumb:


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Both me & SC Larma are not 100% sure about durability on Nanolex. I will be able to confirm in a couple of weeks.

My go to before trying Nanolex was C4 :thumb:


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Thread on Nanolex

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=426020


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

A cheaper option is CarPro PERL. I use it 1-1 on tyres & 3-1 on exterior trim. As it's water based, does not last to long on plastics when we have rain. 

On tyres it seem to last better & just fades.


----------



## digitaluk (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm assuming this is black plastic trim? I use to have loads on my old mini cooper. I tried products like C4 and they were okay.. Never really left me the finish I wanted (which was a little bit of gloss). I tried lots of trim dressing products, but in the end found Gtechnique T1 to be the perfect sweet spot. Lasts a couple of weeks, give a great finish, is easy to apply, and give the plastic that 'factory fresh' new look.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

digitaluk said:


> I'm assuming this is black plastic trim? I use to have loads on my old mini cooper. I tried products like C4 and they were okay.. Never really left me the finish I wanted (which was a little bit of gloss). I tried lots of trim dressing products, but in the end found Gtechnique T1 to be the perfect sweet spot. Lasts a couple of weeks, give a great finish, is easy to apply, and give the plastic that 'factory fresh' new look.


I applied Nanolex to a nearly new Mini & it looked fantastic :thumb: Pics in the thread above.

Not sure if it was just the lighting or the car was very dirty. But after 10 days of applying it. It looked like PERL after heavy rain 

Car will be washed again in 2 wks, so can update the thread above then.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Never tried T1, but PERL is good for around 2-3 mths with no rain


----------



## digitaluk (Apr 13, 2012)

Rappy said:


> Never tried T1, but PERL is good for around 2-3 mths with no rain


Yeah I reapplied T1 every time I washed the car. I don't think the durability was up there with PERL. T1 would last a good few weeks.. but won't survive a snow foam and wash.

Still my preferred product though as it gave me the look I wanted and was really easy just to apply in minutes.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

have used Gtechniq C4 on my Clio did a good job, Gyeon Trim on the Mini which was a brand new car and made it a good bit darker and Car Pro Dlux on the current used Fiesta.

Dlux has the better darkening imo but is a very thick liquid and not the easiest to wipe from paint if accidentally caught, wasnt the warmest of weather mind, can be used on rubber but doesnt seem to last all that well, also on textured trim can apply and not buff but takes a while to set. Will chuck in links to when i used them incase it helps.

Fiesta - Dlux
https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=417499

Berlingo - Managed to use the left over Dlux on this before it went bad
https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=5629900&postcount=5006

Mini - Gyeon Trim
https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=351331

Clio- C4
https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=5390068&postcount=2


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Thanks guy's a few products to go at :thumb:


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

solution finish will keep it black and protected


----------



## Coatings (Feb 10, 2020)

Cerakote Trim coating. Suppose to last over 2 years.

Before cleaning and coating:




























After:




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

That looks amazing, thank you, will check it out as i want to protect the trim before it needs restoring lol.


----------



## Coatings (Feb 10, 2020)

It’s very glossy for first week but then it tones fown and looks very good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

bellguy said:


> That looks amazing, thank you, will check it out as i want to protect the trim before it needs restoring lol.


This was what surprised me with the brand new mini, wasn't expecting it to get much darker but was a considerable difference. They are renowned for fading mind


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Carpro DLUX. Still going strong on my trim after almost a year. Get the area uber clean, and apply following the directions. It's all I'll use on trim now.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Nanolex Trim Rejuvenator for a quick and long lasting option (check my channel out for a video review). With that said, if you've got the conditions to be able to apply a trim coating and let it cure, I would.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Had our Mini from new for 15 years now.
C4 goes on the arches etc once every 4 years or so.
The plastic trim in the engine bay gets Autoglym Rubber and Vinyl dressing.
For the first few years I'd use back to black type stuff which only lasted weeks and left nasty runs afterwards.
Alot of prep initially for C4 but then just shampoo wash for the next few years :thumb:






























Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrewPembs182 (Nov 5, 2019)

A year later I’d love to hear how well cerakote has lasted?


----------

